# Looking for a cheaper used but working Abu 6500c3



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

It doesn't need to be pretty but not a junker either and the price needs to be good. Please include pictures.

I will also consider a 6500-C4


----------



## shaggist (Jan 14, 2015)

Check on Ebay.


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

who


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tadpole1 said:


> who


*http://www.ebay.com*

Online auction website . . . You should be able to find what you're looking for there !


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*w h a t t t t t t ?????? you don't use E-BAY ????? *


Dude - this is the TWENTY FIRST CENTURY !

Got a 5501c3 and 6501c3 from E-Bay - - - about 30 bucks each. very good condition.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

BarefootJohnny said:


> *w h a t t t t t t ?????? you don't use E-BAY ????? *
> 
> 
> Dude - this is the TWENTY FIRST CENTURY !
> ...


Dam, so your the guy who keeps running those leftys up on me. 

I got 3 for $40 

You really need to watch the model because there are a huge amount of difference between early and late 6500C3s. It all goes by the number under the reel.

Some early ones don't have AR bearings. 
I got one that did not want to shift back into gear after disengaging the spool. I got the new style spring from Dad's isn't it. 

One I got was missing a bearing on the spool. YOu gotta lookum over good when you getum form Ebay.


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> *http://www.ebay.com*
> 
> Online auction website . . . You should be able to find what you're looking for there !


Come on guys, I said "who" sarcastically. I use eBay all the time and a 6500c3 on eBay in fair condition will run you 50 to 80 bucks. I want one cheaper than that to tinker with so appearance is not the most important thing. I want a beater for 30 to 40.00.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Tadpole1 said:


> Come on guys, I said "who" sarcastically. I use eBay all the time and a 6500c3 on eBay in fair condition will run you 50 to 80 bucks. I want one cheaper than that to tinker with so appearance is not the most important thing. I want a beater for 30 to 40.00.


I have never been able to get one that cheap.

I have been IN before for $20....... and the time expired and it was no saled. 

I don't bid on the ones that are beat up and have cheese on them. 

Like I said I have gotten 3 for less than $50 shipped but a lot more went for $80. 

I usually look for a power handle. Heck that is $15 bucks right there. Then if it has bearings on the level wind that's just gravey.

You will have to watch it really close to get one less than $40 but its possible.

Good luck. I like mine too much to sell them I only have 1 - 6500 and 2-6501s and a 5601-C4. I have a Millionare I would sell. It's not what I thought it would be.


----------

